# Renting with pool



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I am currently negotiating a tenancy on a beautiful villa with a pool. The pool is currently green with algae so I was wondering if the landlord should have the pool cleaned and filled initially then I have to keep it in good order thereafter?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> I am currently negotiating a tenancy on a beautiful villa with a pool. The pool is currently green with algae so I was wondering if the landlord should have the pool cleaned and filled initially then I have to keep it in good order thereafter?


You can always make that one of the conditions. See if s/he goes for it.
Get it in writing.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> I am currently negotiating a tenancy on a beautiful villa with a pool. The pool is currently green with algae so I was wondering if the landlord should have the pool cleaned and filled initially then I have to keep it in good order thereafter?


Of course, would you rent the place if the bathroom and kitchen were moldy?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Trubrit said:


> I am currently negotiating a tenancy on a beautiful villa with a pool. The pool is currently green with algae so I was wondering if the landlord should have the pool cleaned and filled initially then I have to keep it in good order thereafter?


That's really for you to ask the landlord.

It may not need emptying and refilling though - most pools go green and then are 'treated' for the new season.


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> That's really for you to ask the landlord.
> 
> It may not need emptying and refilling though - *most pools go green* and then are 'treated' for the new season.


Mine doesn't 

Cost me €30 in chemicals to keep it going since October, it's also nicer to look at than a tarpaulin.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> That's really for you to ask the landlord.
> 
> It may not need emptying and refilling though - most pools go green and then are 'treated' for the new season.


I, a pool owner, agree. A reasonable expectation is that all the associated equipment is in good working condition, incl pump, filtering system, solar panels (if applicable), chlorination, etc. Were I in your position, and the owner agreed to the above, I certainly wouldn't let a little dirty water keep me out of a "beautiful villa". Filters are magical things, you'll be surprised at how quickly the pool can turn from cloudy green to crystal clear.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Bodega said:


> I, a pool owner, agree. A reasonable expectation is that all the associated equipment is in good working condition, incl pump, filtering system, solar panels (if applicable), chlorination, etc. Were I in your position, and the owner agreed to the above, I certainly wouldn't let a little dirty water keep me out of a "beautiful villa". Filters are magical things, you'll be surprised at how quickly the pool can turn from cloudy green to crystal clear.


That being the case why does the owner not do it then ?


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

The owner might do it, or the owner might not. I can't speculate on their reasoning. What I meant to imply was that if I found a beautiful villa that met all my criteria, I wouldn't let the deal die on this hill.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

VFR said:


> That being the case why does the owner not do it then ?


Because (1) it costs money and (2) the Spanish way (or so it seems) is to let it go green then deal with it next season. In fact, a lot of (Spanish) people I know, empty half the water and then let the rest go VERY green. When I asked why, they just said that's the way it's done.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Because (1) it costs money and (2) the Spanish way (or so it seems) is to let it go green then deal with it next season. In fact, a lot of (Spanish) people I know, empty half the water and then let the rest go VERY green. When I asked why, they just said that's the way it's done.


Yes that I know of course but they are not trying to present a property for rent.
The OP will rent the place regardless ( such is life) but I would question why they are unwilling to clean it myself ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

VFR said:


> Yes that I know of course but they are not trying to present a property for rent.
> The OP will rent the place regardless ( such is life) but I would question why they are unwilling to clean it myself ?


Me too!

I wouldn't rent a property unless the pool was clean & sparkling before I moved in. What if it needed more than just a good shock? 

If it had to be drained, scrubbed & refilled - & possibly repaired or in need of a new pump & so on, I as the tenant who had accepted responsibility of getting the pool clean could find myself paying out a lot of money.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> Me too!
> 
> I wouldn't rent a property unless the pool was clean & sparkling before I moved in. What if it needed more than just a good shock?
> 
> If it had to be drained, scrubbed & refilled - & possibly repaired or in need of a new pump & so on, I as the tenant who had accepted responsibility of getting the pool clean could find myself paying out a lot of money.


Good points, all with merit. I, (again, I am a pool person) would accept a green pool if the pool holds water and all the equipment is in good working order. One assumption I am making here is that the water has turned green from building a little algae, and is not covered with pond scum. If the move occurs during the cold season, and the owner does the cleaning, the new tenant will need to maintain the pool until summer, even though it is sitting idle. And, will also need to return the pool to pristine condition upon terminating the lease in order to recover the deposit, a challenge if they vacate in January. The biggest pool expense I have is the electricity to run the circulation pump, and if you are circulating while the pool is not in use, you are just throwing money into the pool. 
The original poster didn't indicate whether or not the owner was being difficult, they just posed a "what if". Personally, I wish them a wonderful experience with a caring, responsive owner, with many happy afternoons in a crystal clear pool.


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

A lot of people have professional pool people maintain their pools for them. Maybe the landlord has this arrangement and the cost is in the service charge? (if there is one). If I was renting a new property I would certainly find out who is responsible for the pool upkeep and if it is me, I would negotiate a cost for me to get it clean if it had gone green. €50 would more than cover it. It's also worth finding out if it is a regular pool+pump or whether there is a salt water generator, when was the sand filter and pump last serviced/cleaned? and how to operate the valves and when to backwash etc

I managed to keep my pool crystal clear throughout winter by just running the pump for 1 hour a day (cheap rate) and if I add in my €30 chemical cost, it's still cheaper than the cost to fill half the pool.


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

A friend of mine rented a property with a similar problem. The landlord said he would give them a 100 euros so they could get it sorted as he was too busy. Turned out the pool mechanical parts were a problem and the Landlord then said it was down to them to repair it. Not a happy couple.


----------

